# Posts disappearing or not loading



## Jim Saunders (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi, I don't know if this is news or not but some threads have been inaccessible; the 200-400 thread in the lens gallery is the latest one. I posted a photo and then Eldar posted something, but now clicking on it only brings up an empty page. Any suggestions? Anything I can do to help?

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 22, 2014)

I have lost hundreds, literally hundreds of posts at times. I asked the mods at the time but nobody could figure it out.


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 22, 2014)

When did you post? I check the moderation log, but see almost no moderation activity for the past week, just the usual deletion of spam posts, and not much of that.

Sometimes I try to post and the link gets cut off and the post does not go thru, I tracked it down to a issue with my home router.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi, it was last night. This is the thread in question, and as far as I've seen the other threads today have worked properly.

Jim


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 22, 2014)

I checked the 200-400mm topic in the lens gallery, and something is definitely wrong. I see nothing at all, so there must be some corruption in the database. It will have to be rebuilt I think.

I'll let CR guy know about the issue, he has some support people who only take orders for things like that from him.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 22, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> I checked the 200-400mm topic in the lens gallery, and something is definitely wrong. I see nothing at all, so there must be some corruption in the database. It will have to be rebuilt I think.
> 
> I'll let CR guy know about the issue, he has some support people who only take orders for things like that from him.



Ok I appreciate that, and all the time everyone behind the scenes puts into this.

Jim


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 22, 2014)

If he is able, he'll do the maintenance tonight, I think he is traveling, so it might not be possible.

There are some database tools to fix indexes and lost posts, but I have never run them, and its not a good time to learn.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 22, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> If he is able, he'll do the maintenance tonight, I think he is traveling, so it might not be possible.
> 
> There are some database tools to fix indexes and lost posts, but I have never run them, and its not a good time to learn.



No worries, thanks again.

Jim


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm back online again. A big thunderstorm rolled thru and knocked out both my wireless provider, and then Qwest DSL. A reboot of the radio to pickup a new IP from the wireless provider fixed that, Qwest is alive, but does not let me actually communicate over the internet. My Router is not able to detect that (I need to change the settings to enable a watchdog), so it was not switching over to the good service.


----------



## tolusina (Aug 22, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> I checked the 200-400mm topic in the lens gallery, and something is definitely wrong. I see nothing at all, so there must be some corruption in the database. It will have to be rebuilt I think.
> 
> I'll let CR guy know about the issue, he has some support people who only take orders for things like that from him.


 
A post quote from the “Small or Large Thumbnails – Poll” thread......
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22158.0



tolusina said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > ..... As an aside, am I the only one to see threads with pages which wouldn't load? I had a look at the "we the photographers" thread and about half the pages only came up blank - no content but no 404 either.......
> ...


 
Just now, I went back to the cars/bikes thread, page 11 returns a blank page as does page 15 .

All other pages of that thread load fine. 
I as well as others have noticed the same behavior on several threads.

- - -
Another site complaint I'd like to air regards the width of the text entry field for quick reply at the bottom of each thread page.
That field is extremely wide, no issue on desktop, most annoying on mobile.
To quantify that width, I just copy/pasted a repeating text string on alternating 'i's and 'w's (narrowest and widest) as …....iwiwiwiwiw....... until a second line began, copy pasted the result from one line into a .doc, word count shows 776 characters wide.
Um, sorry, I'm only able to describe this oddity, I'm at a loss regarding possible causes and/or solutions.
- - -
Er, a First World problem for sure, I'm delighted to live in an environment that makes it possible to bother about such things rather than having to continually worry about nut job fanatics, famine, Ebola and other human miseries.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2014)

I've turned my quick reply off in the profile settings. 

Drop a e-mail to CR guy and let him know. He does not normally monitor or read every post.


----------



## dpc (Aug 22, 2014)

Landscape: Mountains, Lakes and Rivers, p. 9 is missing; Landscape: Seashores, Beaches and Harbours, pp. 2 & 3 are missing


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 23, 2014)

*FIXED: Posts disappearing or not loading*

Sam, the CR tech guy fixed it. 

It was not something simple like cleaning up the database, but he eventually figured it out. It turned out to be a combination of bugs in the forum firmware (upgraded to latest version now), and limitations on the size of pages. My allowing 10 large thumbnails probably is responsible for exceeded the memory settings on pages, so he figured that out and overrode the settings to allow for larger pages.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: FIXED: Posts disappearing or not loading*



CR Backup Admin said:


> Sam, the CR tech guy fixed it.
> 
> It was not something simple like cleaning up the database, but he eventually figured it out. It turned out to be a combination of bugs in the forum firmware (upgraded to latest version now), and limitations on the size of pages. My allowing 10 large thumbnails probably is responsible for exceeded the memory settings on pages, so he figured that out and overrode the settings to allow for larger pages.



Kudos for finding and fixing that!

Jim


----------



## tolusina (Aug 24, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've turned my quick reply off in the profile settings. ......


Wow, thanks, that was easy.


----------

